# Coding Immunizations for pre and post transplant patients



## bvanlaan@hotmail.com (Jan 4, 2013)

I work in a small facility that does strickly wellness and preventative.  I have been asked to look into coding immunizations for pre and post transplant patients.  Can anyone give me some assistance in this?  The only code I see specific to transplants is for complication due to transplants.  Would the coding be the same as the preventative codes I use?


----------

